# BSD router not handing out internet access



## Glader (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi everyone. I know that people before me have had this problem before and I have searched high and low for the right fix for me unsuccessfully.

The network is quite simple:

internet connection provided by external DHCP-server,
BSD-router with 3 NIC's (2 actually used here: rl0 for internet, nfe0 for home network),
and 3 computers in the home network.

Two of the home computers are given static IP's and the third gets an IP dynamically from the router.

The router can access internet without problems, as well as ping all computers in the home network.

All computers in the home net get the correct IP (the two statics are assigned correctly and the dynamic one gets one from the valid range).
They also get the correct DNS-address, and all computers in the home net can ping each other.

What they CANNOT do though is ping/access anything on the outside.


My files look like this:

pf.conf

```
ext_if="rl0"
int_if="nfe0"
int_net="192.168.1.0/24"
server="192.168.1.126"

skype="23399"

nat on $ext_if from !($ext_if) to any -> ($ext_if)

pass in quick on $ext_if proto icmp all keep state
pass in quick proto icmp6 all

pass in quick on $int_if from $int_net to any keep state

pass quick on lo0

pass in on $ext_if inet proto tcp from any to any oprt $skype S/SA keep state
```


rc.conf

```
hostname="host"

gateway_enable="YES"

ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

sshd_enable="YES"

pf_enable="YES"
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="nfe0"
```


dhcpd.conf:


```
option domain-name-servers [DNS-IP 1], [DNS-IP 2];
option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

option ip-forwarding on;

ddns-update-style none;

log-facility local7;


#subnet for internal Gbit-NIC

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
	option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
	range 192.168.1.2 192.168.1.99;
	option routers 192.168.1.1;

}



#static 1

host static1 {
	hardware ethernet 00:11:22:33:44:55:66; (proper MAC in actual file)
	fixed-address 192.168.1.120;
	option routers 192.168.1.1;

}

host static2 {
	hardware ethernet 00:11:22:33:44:55:66; (proper MAC in actual file)
	fixed-address 192.168.1.126;
	option routers 192.168.1.1;

}
```



I am getting really frustrated by this problem and would appreciate it if anyone could take a look at this and actually find the faulty conf.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 21, 2010)

For good measure, try 
	
	



```
ifconfig_rl0="SYNCDHCP"
```

Perhaps the IP address is assigned too late in the process.


----------



## Glader (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I added 
	
	



```
ifconfig_rl0="SYNCDHCP"
```
 to the end of rc.conf but no dice.


----------



## Orum (Dec 3, 2010)

Did you reboot after adding the SYNCDHCP?  Or just reload your pf ruleset after you're sure your external interface has an IP address with [cmd=]pfctl -f /etc/pf.conf[/cmd]  Lastly, IIRC, pf has a "default pass" policy, so unless you put a "block all" rule at the top, your pass rules later on are just redundant.


----------

